# Remove Outlook 2010 Data File from Navigation Pane?



## DirtSquirt (Nov 8, 2010)

I am running Outlook 2010 on Windows 7 64 bit. Along with my two valid email accounts in the navigation pane, there is also an Outlook folder. How can I get rid of this? It really annoys me. Especially since I can't even move it to the bottom of the list. In my calendar tab there is also a default calendar that I cannot remove either.

I did import a .pst file into Outlook, but I created my two IMAP accounts before I imported the .pst file and the Outlook folder was there before I imported the .pst.

How can I get rid of these?

Thanks!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

From what I've been able to find so far, it cannot be removed or altered.


----------

